# Looking For A Place To Stay On The Atlantic



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

My wife and I are having a hard time deciding where to go on the east coast next summer. We don't want to go south of Virginia due to the distance from us (nothing personal). We want to be close to the ocean. We'll have 2 weeks including travel times. Where would you stay and why?

Pretty generic question, I know. We can't seem to pick a place without changing our minds a few days later. Thanks.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Savannah? oh wait, "don't" want to go south of Virginia, is there anything really good North?


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We started thinking about Maine, then Boston area, then New York, then Delaware... GA is on the bucket list. However, with a 9 month old, we want to keep the travel time manageable.

Anyone else?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Stance said:


> We started thinking about Maine, then Boston area, then New York, then Delaware... GA is on the bucket list. However, with a 9 month old, we want to keep the travel time manageable.
> 
> Anyone else?


There is a rally in Maine







You would be surprised how well kids do on long trips







- not sure where you are from - i am in SE Pa

To hang out on the beach and enjoy the beach and camp on the beach..... you may have to go south of Virginia to have good options.........

Feel free to shoot me a message on here or at dogandtrailer


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.

http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

X2 on the week long rally in Acadia National Park. Were going! Wouldn't miss it!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

muddy tires said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


Awesome. I love it. We'll look into it. Their website didn't have prices. Do you remember how much you paid?

We're coming from a Detroit suburb. The Virginia limit is arbitrary. I glanced at Google map and picked it.

When will the Acadia National Park rally be? I only saw the one from this past August listed. August 2012 would probably work for us.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Stance said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


Awesome. I love it. We'll look into it. Their website didn't have prices. Do you remember how much you paid?

We're coming from a Detroit suburb. The Virginia limit is arbitrary. I glanced at Google map and picked it.

When will the Acadia National Park rally be? I only saw the one from this past August listed. August 2012 would probably work for us.
[/quote]

Here ya Go! 2012 Acadia NP Rally Thread Link


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Here ya Go! 2012 Acadia NP Rally Thread Link


Thanks! We'll consider it. Work is shut down the week of July 4. So, this may work out for us as well. Although, we probably wouldn't show up until Wednesday or so.

Joe


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Show up whenevr you like. The 1st rally in 2010 we were blessed with the presence of some fellow Michiganers, when Maejae and family came, so it is a doable trip for the week.

Jim


----------



## Alfredo (Jan 11, 2012)

muddy tires said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.


I never seen this place before...amazing...my wife tell me about this to see and i see is great place for camping...i sure will must be visited there in future.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

muddy tires said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


Whoa, looks like a beautiful area but its over 23 hour drive from Detroit area!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

deanintemp said:


> Whoa, looks like a beautiful area but its over 23 hour drive from Detroit area!


Where in MI are you from? We're in Canton.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

muddy tires said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


We planned on being up in this area next summer and decided to stop at this place after seeing the post. We called the campground and booked our site, tried to put down a deposit, but they would not take any money. Cash only business, pay when you show up, no credit cards! Accept both US and Canadian currency. The lady was very nice and assured us she would save a very nice site for us. A nice change of pace, I am really looking forward to going here.

Thanks for the suggestion!

DAN


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Stance said:


> Whoa, looks like a beautiful area but its over 23 hour drive from Detroit area!


Where in MI are you from? We're in Canton.
[/quote]
We're practically neighbors...Westland here! For quick weekend trips we like going to Portage Lake campground near Jackson, MI with the boat and camper. Any quick weekend suggestions on your end? My signature pictures are from Hocking Hills in central Ohio - a GREAT place for an extended weekend!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Not too sure about the East Caost but if you like adventure on your way there and back I have a few suggestions:

Ohiopyle in Pennsylvania, beautiful area with great white water rafting
Washington DC, a great 2-day stop with a great zoo
Colonial Williamsburg near Norfolk, VA
Chesapeak bay bridge/tunnel near Norfolk, VA
Franklin's Monticello estate near Charlottesville, VA
Good luck and let us know what you decide...


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Stance said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


Awesome. I love it. We'll look into it. Their website didn't have prices. Do you remember how much you paid?

We're coming from a Detroit suburb. The Virginia limit is arbitrary. I glanced at Google map and picked it.

When will the Acadia National Park rally be? I only saw the one from this past August listed. August 2012 would probably work for us.
[/quote]

Sorry, haven't been around much. I don't remember the exact cost but all the campgrounds in Gaspesie were very reasonable. Many were municipally owned. We found everybody to be extremely welcoming and language wouldn't have been an issue (we do speak French).


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

deanintemp said:


> You don't say where you are coming from. We stayed here last summer and it was wonderful! We could watch the whales from our chairs by the campfirs.
> 
> http://www.campingperce.com/fichiers/cotesurprise/photos/05.html


Whoa, looks like a beautiful area but its over 23 hour drive from Detroit area!
[/quote]

23 hours! I went to school up in Big Rapids and remember it being a 15hr drive from Philly - and that was a long drive!

I want to throw in that there is also a Rally in Gettysburg, PA at Drummer Boy Campground. In 2009, we had a rally there with approximately 30 Outbackers.....the travel time would be about 9 hours. If your interested, you can get more information here.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

deanintemp said:


> We're practically neighbors...Westland here! For quick weekend trips we like going to Portage Lake campground near Jackson, MI with the boat and camper. Any quick weekend suggestions on your end? My signature pictures are from Hocking Hills in central Ohio - a GREAT place for an extended weekend!


Dean - Sent you a PM.


----------

